# LF: Sealed bailed spinning reel



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Title says it. Have AKIOS 757V and Shimano Saragosa 8k SW.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

What is LF


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

fish-on said:


> What is LF


Looking for


----------

